# Split tail jerk bait (fluke) or straight tail?



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The action will be a little different


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Fluke all day, they glide a little better


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

I’ve only ever used the split version. I think they are awesome but I doubt you can go wrong either with either one.


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

In that style bait, I prefer the split tail.. But so do Pinfish.😂😂.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

MikeCockman said:


> In that style bait, I prefer the split tail.. But so do Pinfish.😂😂.


ZMan will solve that issue


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> ZMan will solve that issue


True.
I do use Zman almost exclusively these days, but I prefer the PaddlerZ.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

MikeCockman said:


> True.
> I do use Zman almost exclusively these days, but I prefer the PaddlerZ.


I use Down South Lures in both sizes almost exclusively and when the pinfish are raping my tails I go to solid natural colors and stop throwing chartreuse tails.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

I use both, or either, not sure why I use one over the other, I pick one the color and weight I like for that day.


----------



## sjestok (Sep 17, 2019)

Split tail all day. Check out Slayer for split tails, best flukes in the game. Very durable and much easier material to use compared to Zman IMO


----------



## messin.with.sasquatch (Aug 10, 2021)

I run the saltwater assassin fluke straight tail. Find the colors that work in your area and go from there. Better slow twitch action to get those reds that dont want to eat.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I've been using the DOA CAL 5.5 jerk baits. But the TroutSupport GrassWalker baits have good action, super durability and they cast farther than any jerk bait out there.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks guys. Wild how the split tail that got more votes, is cheaper than the straight tail. At least with Bass Assassin but I’m not complaining.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Both great. Hooves for skipping.Uber the mangrove overhangs for snook!


----------

